# Bid this property



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

I already have my numbers. Just curious at to what others would put on it. 
up to 70 inches with salt seasonal walks included. Complex is located in metro west Boston MA


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

$250-$300 plow,walks, & salt X your events for seasonal


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

I know what they paid last year, and know what they are paying this year. And I can tell you that you are WAY low for this area. Without looking, I bet you guys have more action than we do here, so maybe that evens out a bit..


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

ok, how about, $120plow, $150 walks, $40melt(walks) & $130 salt(lot) $450


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Getting a little warmer, but still under. I am still analyzing the 10 year average/individual events and amounts for a hard number for this specific location. My guestimate based on past totals and billing has you under by quite the margin.
How many actionable events do you have per year where you operate?


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

about 30 events of an inch + I will say though I dont do per event, I do seasonal or per visit with 2-3 price levels for diff snow depths. More eh, hmmmm maybe I should move to boston.....naw those accents would drive me nuts  JK


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Couple questions.

You push snow past the garages and pile it, or does the snow come out and go to the other end of the complex?
You do the back sides of the living units too, or only the front access from the parking lots?
Where does the snow get piled?
What is the trigger?
Salt at the end, or more often?

I will say, assuming the answers to these questions myself, that I would want $16K to 18K a year..


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

45k seasonal, more if they have outdoor living spaces as part of the walks to be shoveled/ salted.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

45k wow how many events is that based on?


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

BC Handyman;1668631 said:


> 45k wow how many events is that based on?


Fourteen plowable, thirty salt events


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

jrs.landscaping;1668627 said:


> 45k seasonal, more if they have outdoor living spaces as part of the walks to be shoveled/ salted.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

Buswell Forest;1668653 said:


>


You should ask that to the guy charging 6k per season...........


----------



## Drakeslayer (Feb 11, 2011)

31K all in


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Buswell Forest;1668653 said:


>


:laughing: good reply, thats what I would say if I was the PM or owner of that property. even at 15 plow, 30 salts, thats $1000 a visit


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

BC Handyman;1668488 said:


> $250-$300 plow,walks, & salt X your events for seasonal





BC Handyman;1668824 said:


> :laughing: good reply, thats what I would say if I was the PM or owner of that property. even at 15 plow, 30 salts, thats $1000 a visit


Seeing as how there is something you don't quite understand about seasonal bidding I'll try to explain 

Your bid is 300 per event multiplied by 22 events (plow/salt combined and averaged)

300 x 22 = $6600.00 per season

My bid (a little steep I know) comes out to $2,245.45 per the same 22 events.

So as an example, I will assume this property is zero tolerance as far as trigger, during Nemo we plowed with the storm on zero tolerance properties, pre treated with salt and salted after the storm.

We plowed (each unit) for 40 hours, so figure 2 men shoveling/throwing walks and one truck or skid plus 3 tons of salt FOR ONE EVENT.

skid/truck with plow or box $150 per hour
two man sidewalk crew $100 per MH
3 tons of salt purchased/spread @ 130 per ton

40 x 150 = $6000
40 x 200 = $8000
3 x 130 = $390

Total for ONE EVENT $14390.00 putting you $7790 in the hole on one storm. Yes my numbers are inflated, yes I would dedicate one skid and two men shoveling because I think the contract would be zero tolerance. I'd rather be high on my price than be in the red after the first large storm


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

Too late to edit, my math was off 

100 x 40 = 4k on sidewalks

4000 + 6000 + 390 = 10390

so you're only 3790 in the red :laughing:

I will also add my price would include stacking/removal and site visits after storms to check surfaces for treatment......


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

BC Handyman;1668508 said:


> ok, how about, $120plow, $150 walks, $40melt(walks) & $130 salt(lot) $450


Your price on your Ice melt is that with labor or just ice melt if just that's very cheap. From the photo looks like will take more then $40 worth of Ice Melt. Ice melt cost 3x more then salt does


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

45000 plus additional for moving or removing snow...lot of trim work to make it look nice...always add a cleanup day after a plow event


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Buswell Forest;1668623 said:


> Couple questions.
> 
> You push snow past the garages and pile it, or does the snow come out and go to the other end of the complex?
> You do the back sides of the living units too, or only the front access from the parking lots?
> ...


Winner winner!


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I am just that good!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Buswell Forest;1669022 said:


> I am just that good!


Not according to other posts!


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

18k 

$1500 for pre buy bulk salt

100 hours per unit/person for the season (14 events x 7 hours per event)

16500 / 300 man/unit hours = $55 PH

I can sit on the couch and make more payup

The only way I can see that price is if they have a 3" trigger and even then I think the price is cheap but what do I know, I plow for


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Willing to bet it is a 3" trigger...


----------

